# Hearing Requirements



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Derek B. Shanks" <pip_pirrip@excite.com>* on *Sun, 16 Apr 2000 04:37:14 -0700 (PDT)*
List:
My great grandfather, grandfather, father all served in the military at one
point in their lives.... so here I am wanting to live up to the family
legacy.... however I have a hearing problem that is pretty bad, it is
corrected with the use of a hearing aids and have always be afraid to
approach the Army for fear of rejection, so I have turned to other military
style careers, working as a close protection operative and investigations
for a security firm in Toronto . 
Recently I have been thinking more and more about joining the army, but
wanted to hit this list for input first... I know that front line or
infantry units would be out for me since I would be a risk to other soldiers
in actual combat or emergency. I was thinking more along the lines of
communications, computers, or electronics since that is where most of my
training is. I can handle the training, as I am in good shape and have
always worked out consistently. Just don‘t want to be in Basic and have the
training officer give command... I don‘t hear it, get the thunderous roar of
his verbal oratory.
Thanks 
Derek Shanks
_______________________________________________________
Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
Visit  http://freelane.excite.com/freeisp 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"david ridley" <david_ridley@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 16 Apr 2000 20:54:05 PDT*
well my school just has a presentation about joining up, the dude that was 
there sgt. somthing forgot his name didn‘t say anything about hearing 
requirments, I‘m prity sure it depends on what job your are looking at, well 
that‘s my 2 cents hope I helped.
>From: "Derek B. Shanks" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Hearing Requirements
>Date: Sun, 16 Apr 2000 04:37:14 -0700 PDT
>
>List:
>
>My great grandfather, grandfather, father all served in the military at one
>point in their lives.... so here I am wanting to live up to the family
>legacy.... however I have a hearing problem that is pretty bad, it is
>corrected with the use of a hearing aids and have always be afraid to
>approach the Army for fear of rejection, so I have turned to other military
>style careers, working as a close protection operative and investigations
>for a security firm in Toronto .
>
>Recently I have been thinking more and more about joining the army, but
>wanted to hit this list for input first... I know that front line or
>infantry units would be out for me since I would be a risk to other 
>soldiers
>in actual combat or emergency. I was thinking more along the lines of
>communications, computers, or electronics since that is where most of my
>training is. I can handle the training, as I am in good shape and have
>always worked out consistently. Just don‘t want to be in Basic and have the
>training officer give command... I don‘t hear it, get the thunderous roar 
>of
>his verbal oratory.
>
>Thanks
>Derek Shanks
>
>
>
>
>
>_______________________________________________________
>Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
>Visit  http://freelane.excite.com/freeisp 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 16 Apr 2000 21:09:54 PDT*
You should take a shot at the Reserves first you may have some luck.  The 
Reg Force requirements are pretty strict in regards to hearing.
>well my school just has a presentation about joining up, the dude that was
>there sgt. somthing forgot his name didn‘t say anything about hearing
>requirments, I‘m prity sure it depends on what job your are looking at, 
>well
>that‘s my 2 cents hope I helped.
>
>>From: "Derek B. Shanks" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Hearing Requirements
>>Date: Sun, 16 Apr 2000 04:37:14 -0700 PDT
>>
>>List:
>>
>>My great grandfather, grandfather, father all served in the military at 
>>one
>>point in their lives.... so here I am wanting to live up to the family
>>legacy.... however I have a hearing problem that is pretty bad, it is
>>corrected with the use of a hearing aids and have always be afraid to
>>approach the Army for fear of rejection, so I have turned to other 
>>military
>>style careers, working as a close protection operative and investigations
>>for a security firm in Toronto .
>>
>>Recently I have been thinking more and more about joining the army, but
>>wanted to hit this list for input first... I know that front line or
>>infantry units would be out for me since I would be a risk to other
>>soldiers
>>in actual combat or emergency. I was thinking more along the lines of
>>communications, computers, or electronics since that is where most of my
>>training is. I can handle the training, as I am in good shape and have
>>always worked out consistently. Just don‘t want to be in Basic and have 
>>the
>>training officer give command... I don‘t hear it, get the thunderous roar
>>of
>>his verbal oratory.
>>
>>Thanks
>>Derek Shanks
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>_______________________________________________________
>>Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
>>Visit  http://freelane.excite.com/freeisp 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 07:24:19 -0600*
Hearing requirements are the same for Reg or Res F as it is based on the
occupational specifications.  It‘s not really something you can hide, so
by all means, get your hearing checked out.  Have you seen a doctor
about your concern over your hearing?  My final comment before I get off
the pedestal is ... stay away from loud music, loud machinery, etc,
because if your hearing is bad now it will get worse.  It really goes
downhill after you get married because your wife will keep having to
repeat herself!....:
Good Luck, don‘t let the hearing stop you from applying.
John Hill wrote:
> 
> You should take a shot at the Reserves first you may have some luck.  The
> Reg Force requirements are pretty strict in regards to hearing.
> 
> >well my school just has a presentation about joining up, the dude that was
> >there sgt. somthing forgot his name didn‘t say anything about hearing
> >requirments, I‘m prity sure it depends on what job your are looking at,
> >well
> >that‘s my 2 cents hope I helped.
> >
> >>From: "Derek B. Shanks" 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Subject: Hearing Requirements
> >>Date: Sun, 16 Apr 2000 04:37:14 -0700 PDT
> >>
> >>List:
> >>
> >>My great grandfather, grandfather, father all served in the military at
> >>one
> >>point in their lives.... so here I am wanting to live up to the family
> >>legacy.... however I have a hearing problem that is pretty bad, it is
> >>corrected with the use of a hearing aids and have always be afraid to
> >>approach the Army for fear of rejection, so I have turned to other
> >>military
> >>style careers, working as a close protection operative and investigations
> >>for a security firm in Toronto .
> >>
> >>Recently I have been thinking more and more about joining the army, but
> >>wanted to hit this list for input first... I know that front line or
> >>infantry units would be out for me since I would be a risk to other
> >>soldiers
> >>in actual combat or emergency. I was thinking more along the lines of
> >>communications, computers, or electronics since that is where most of my
> >>training is. I can handle the training, as I am in good shape and have
> >>always worked out consistently. Just don‘t want to be in Basic and have
> >>the
> >>training officer give command... I don‘t hear it, get the thunderous roar
> >>of
> >>his verbal oratory.
> >>
> >>Thanks
> >>Derek Shanks
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>
> >>_______________________________________________________
> >>Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
> >>Visit  http://freelane.excite.com/freeisp 
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"gary peterson" <gary_peterson30@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 22:29:04 GMT*
I was just reading your message...again, if things have not changed, 
usually, someone with a hearing aid has a little more difficulty...there are 
certain trades that require a lower hearing category, but the key 
is...assuming things have not changed, you must past the general 
categories..in other words, you must be fit to become eligible for the CF, 
then you must meet the minimum requirement for the trade you are interested 
in.
As mentionned by another author, I believe it was John Hill, you might try 
the Reserves...
Good luck and all the best...
Keep in mind that there are wonderful opportunities in the civilian world as 
well...
Regards..
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 17:25:01 PDT*
I agree that the regs are the same, it is the interpetation that is 
different.  Sometimes not always the Reserves will turn a blind eye to 
things that the Reg Force won‘t.
>
>Hearing requirements are the same for Reg or Res F as it is based on the
>occupational specifications.  It‘s not really something you can hide, so
>by all means, get your hearing checked out.  Have you seen a doctor
>about your concern over your hearing?  My final comment before I get off
>the pedestal is ... stay away from loud music, loud machinery, etc,
>because if your hearing is bad now it will get worse.  It really goes
>downhill after you get married because your wife will keep having to
>repeat herself!....:
>
>Good Luck, don‘t let the hearing stop you from applying.
>
>John Hill wrote:
> >
> > You should take a shot at the Reserves first you may have some luck.  
>The
> > Reg Force requirements are pretty strict in regards to hearing.
> >
> > >well my school just has a presentation about joining up, the dude that 
>was
> > >there sgt. somthing forgot his name didn‘t say anything about hearing
> > >requirments, I‘m prity sure it depends on what job your are looking at,
> > >well
> > >that‘s my 2 cents hope I helped.
> > >
> > >>From: "Derek B. Shanks" 
> > >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >>Subject: Hearing Requirements
> > >>Date: Sun, 16 Apr 2000 04:37:14 -0700 PDT
> > >>
> > >>List:
> > >>
> > >>My great grandfather, grandfather, father all served in the military 
>at
> > >>one
> > >>point in their lives.... so here I am wanting to live up to the family
> > >>legacy.... however I have a hearing problem that is pretty bad, it is
> > >>corrected with the use of a hearing aids and have always be afraid to
> > >>approach the Army for fear of rejection, so I have turned to other
> > >>military
> > >>style careers, working as a close protection operative and 
>investigations
> > >>for a security firm in Toronto .
> > >>
> > >>Recently I have been thinking more and more about joining the army, 
>but
> > >>wanted to hit this list for input first... I know that front line or
> > >>infantry units would be out for me since I would be a risk to other
> > >>soldiers
> > >>in actual combat or emergency. I was thinking more along the lines of
> > >>communications, computers, or electronics since that is where most of 
>my
> > >>training is. I can handle the training, as I am in good shape and have
> > >>always worked out consistently. Just don‘t want to be in Basic and 
>have
> > >>the
> > >>training officer give command... I don‘t hear it, get the thunderous 
>roar
> > >>of
> > >>his verbal oratory.
> > >>
> > >>Thanks
> > >>Derek Shanks
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>_______________________________________________________
> > >>Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
> > >>Visit  http://freelane.excite.com/freeisp 
> > >>
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > >______________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 19:02:04 -0600*
All recruiting Regular and Reserve is conducted centrally at the
Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres ... I would hope our men and women in
CFRCs wouldn‘t "fudge" something, simply to get a person into the
Reserves...maybe I‘m naive...Lord knows some people on this service
think I am.  
John Hill wrote:
> 
> I agree that the regs are the same, it is the interpetation that is
> different.  Sometimes not always the Reserves will turn a blind eye to
> things that the Reg Force won‘t.
> 
> >
> >Hearing requirements are the same for Reg or Res F as it is based on the
> >occupational specifications.  It‘s not really something you can hide, so
> >by all means, get your hearing checked out.  Have you seen a doctor
> >about your concern over your hearing?  My final comment before I get off
> >the pedestal is ... stay away from loud music, loud machinery, etc,
> >because if your hearing is bad now it will get worse.  It really goes
> >downhill after you get married because your wife will keep having to
> >repeat herself!....:
> >
> >Good Luck, don‘t let the hearing stop you from applying.
> >
> >John Hill wrote:
> > >
> > > You should take a shot at the Reserves first you may have some luck.
> >The
> > > Reg Force requirements are pretty strict in regards to hearing.
> > >
> > > >well my school just has a presentation about joining up, the dude that
> >was
> > > >there sgt. somthing forgot his name didn‘t say anything about hearing
> > > >requirments, I‘m prity sure it depends on what job your are looking at,
> > > >well
> > > >that‘s my 2 cents hope I helped.
> > > >
> > > >>From: "Derek B. Shanks" 
> > > >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >>Subject: Hearing Requirements
> > > >>Date: Sun, 16 Apr 2000 04:37:14 -0700 PDT
> > > >>
> > > >>List:
> > > >>
> > > >>My great grandfather, grandfather, father all served in the military
> >at
> > > >>one
> > > >>point in their lives.... so here I am wanting to live up to the family
> > > >>legacy.... however I have a hearing problem that is pretty bad, it is
> > > >>corrected with the use of a hearing aids and have always be afraid to
> > > >>approach the Army for fear of rejection, so I have turned to other
> > > >>military
> > > >>style careers, working as a close protection operative and
> >investigations
> > > >>for a security firm in Toronto .
> > > >>
> > > >>Recently I have been thinking more and more about joining the army,
> >but
> > > >>wanted to hit this list for input first... I know that front line or
> > > >>infantry units would be out for me since I would be a risk to other
> > > >>soldiers
> > > >>in actual combat or emergency. I was thinking more along the lines of
> > > >>communications, computers, or electronics since that is where most of
> >my
> > > >>training is. I can handle the training, as I am in good shape and have
> > > >>always worked out consistently. Just don‘t want to be in Basic and
> >have
> > > >>the
> > > >>training officer give command... I don‘t hear it, get the thunderous
> >roar
> > > >>of
> > > >>his verbal oratory.
> > > >>
> > > >>Thanks
> > > >>Derek Shanks
> > > >>
> > > >>
> > > >>
> > > >>
> > > >>
> > > >>_______________________________________________________
> > > >>Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
> > > >>Visit  http://freelane.excite.com/freeisp 
> > > >>
> > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >>message body.
> > > >
> > > >______________________________________________________
> > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 18:19:37 PDT*
:-> many chuckles
>From: Gunner 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Hearing Requirements
>Date: Mon, 17 Apr 2000 19:02:04 -0600
>
>All recruiting Regular and Reserve is conducted centrally at the
>Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres ... I would hope our men and women in
>CFRCs wouldn‘t "fudge" something, simply to get a person into the
>Reserves...maybe I‘m naive...Lord knows some people on this service
>think I am.  
>
>John Hill wrote:
> >
> > I agree that the regs are the same, it is the interpetation that is
> > different.  Sometimes not always the Reserves will turn a blind eye to
> > things that the Reg Force won‘t.
> >
> > >
> > >Hearing requirements are the same for Reg or Res F as it is based on 
>the
> > >occupational specifications.  It‘s not really something you can hide, 
>so
> > >by all means, get your hearing checked out.  Have you seen a doctor
> > >about your concern over your hearing?  My final comment before I get 
>off
> > >the pedestal is ... stay away from loud music, loud machinery, etc,
> > >because if your hearing is bad now it will get worse.  It really goes
> > >downhill after you get married because your wife will keep having to
> > >repeat herself!....:
> > >
> > >Good Luck, don‘t let the hearing stop you from applying.
> > >
> > >John Hill wrote:
> > > >
> > > > You should take a shot at the Reserves first you may have some luck.
> > >The
> > > > Reg Force requirements are pretty strict in regards to hearing.
> > > >
> > > > >well my school just has a presentation about joining up, the dude 
>that
> > >was
> > > > >there sgt. somthing forgot his name didn‘t say anything about 
>hearing
> > > > >requirments, I‘m prity sure it depends on what job your are looking 
>at,
> > > > >well
> > > > >that‘s my 2 cents hope I helped.
> > > > >
> > > > >>From: "Derek B. Shanks" 
> > > > >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >>Subject: Hearing Requirements
> > > > >>Date: Sun, 16 Apr 2000 04:37:14 -0700 PDT
> > > > >>
> > > > >>List:
> > > > >>
> > > > >>My great grandfather, grandfather, father all served in the 
>military
> > >at
> > > > >>one
> > > > >>point in their lives.... so here I am wanting to live up to the 
>family
> > > > >>legacy.... however I have a hearing problem that is pretty bad, it 
>is
> > > > >>corrected with the use of a hearing aids and have always be afraid 
>to
> > > > >>approach the Army for fear of rejection, so I have turned to other
> > > > >>military
> > > > >>style careers, working as a close protection operative and
> > >investigations
> > > > >>for a security firm in Toronto .
> > > > >>
> > > > >>Recently I have been thinking more and more about joining the 
>army,
> > >but
> > > > >>wanted to hit this list for input first... I know that front line 
>or
> > > > >>infantry units would be out for me since I would be a risk to 
>other
> > > > >>soldiers
> > > > >>in actual combat or emergency. I was thinking more along the lines 
>of
> > > > >>communications, computers, or electronics since that is where most 
>of
> > >my
> > > > >>training is. I can handle the training, as I am in good shape and 
>have
> > > > >>always worked out consistently. Just don‘t want to be in Basic and
> > >have
> > > > >>the
> > > > >>training officer give command... I don‘t hear it, get the 
>thunderous
> > >roar
> > > > >>of
> > > > >>his verbal oratory.
> > > > >>
> > > > >>Thanks
> > > > >>Derek Shanks
> > > > >>
> > > > >>
> > > > >>
> > > > >>
> > > > >>
> > > > >>_______________________________________________________
> > > > >>Get 100 FREE Internet Access powered by Excite
> > > > >>Visit  http://freelane.excite.com/freeisp 
> > > > >>
> > > > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >>message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >______________________________________________________
> > > > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *grayson <grayson@uniserve.com>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 18:36:19 -0700*
>All recruiting Regular and Reserve is conducted centrally at the
>Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres ... I would hope our men and women in
>CFRCs wouldn‘t "fudge" something, simply to get a person into the
>Reserves...maybe I‘m naive...Lord knows some people on this service
>think I am.  
>
Well they will sure as ****  fudge when you get out !
I was H1 going into the regular army from the reserves. Four years in the 
artillery later with a spot in teacher‘s college waiting for me and cross 
continent move to go I had to hurry to get my release medical done.  
Evidenty I was right on the border between H1 and H2 because the Doctor 
made take the hearing test 6 times that morning !  I think he was worried 
to he‘d have to pay any pension claim himself. Anyway on the 6 th time I 
was H1 still with a wing and a prayer.
Of course I direct transfered back to my old  reserve unit. Six months 
later I finally  get  a new medical, seems I‘m H2 now no doubt about it. 
Of course that hearing loss happened in the reserves or while I was at 
college.  All that rock music I guess :
Bitching mode ends.
Ubique
Grayson
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 19:52:50 -0600*
Grayson, is there that much difference between H1 or H2 that would make
you elibible for a pension?   Or you simply wanted it documented as
such?

It‘s difficult for "us" in the artillery to substantiate hearing loss,
simply because you were in a classification that subjected you to loud
noises.  When I first joined, my number ones were very strict that "only
fags wore ear defenders" and our fingers were the "ear plugs" of
choice.  How do you plug your ears if you are a number 2?  Moreover, how
do you prove that to a pension review board?
Anyway, Grayson, you probably jumped out of aircraft and landed on your
head too many times..... :!  Hopefully you are alright in the future.
grayson wrote:
> 
> >All recruiting Regular and Reserve is conducted centrally at the
> >Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres ... I would hope our men and women in
> >CFRCs wouldn‘t "fudge" something, simply to get a person into the
> >Reserves...maybe I‘m naive...Lord knows some people on this service
> >think I am.  
> >
> Well they will sure as ****  fudge when you get out !
> 
> I was H1 going into the regular army from the reserves. Four years in the
> artillery later with a spot in teacher‘s college waiting for me and cross
> continent move to go I had to hurry to get my release medical done.
> 
> Evidenty I was right on the border between H1 and H2 because the Doctor
> made take the hearing test 6 times that morning !  I think he was worried
> to he‘d have to pay any pension claim himself. Anyway on the 6 th time I
> was H1 still with a wing and a prayer.
> 
> Of course I direct transfered back to my old  reserve unit. Six months
> later I finally  get  a new medical, seems I‘m H2 now no doubt about it.
> Of course that hearing loss happened in the reserves or while I was at
> college.  All that rock music I guess :
> 
> Bitching mode ends.
> 
> Ubique
> Grayson
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 17 Apr 2000 20:33:34 PDT*
You should look at the cost to the Irish Government for compensation to 
members of the Irish defense Force over the last year or so from hearing 
loss of serving troops.  It has been a major source of public outcry there.
>Grayson, is there that much difference between H1 or H2 that would make
>you elibible for a pension?   Or you simply wanted it documented as
>such?
>
>It‘s difficult for "us" in the artillery to substantiate hearing loss,
>simply because you were in a classification that subjected you to loud
>noises.  When I first joined, my number ones were very strict that "only
>fags wore ear defenders" and our fingers were the "ear plugs" of
>choice.  How do you plug your ears if you are a number 2?  Moreover, how
>do you prove that to a pension review board?
>
>Anyway, Grayson, you probably jumped out of aircraft and landed on your
>head too many times..... :!  Hopefully you are alright in the future.
>
>grayson wrote:
> >
> > >All recruiting Regular and Reserve is conducted centrally at the
> > >Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres ... I would hope our men and women 
>in
> > >CFRCs wouldn‘t "fudge" something, simply to get a person into the
> > >Reserves...maybe I‘m naive...Lord knows some people on this service
> > >think I am.  
> > >
> > Well they will sure as ****  fudge when you get out !
> >
> > I was H1 going into the regular army from the reserves. Four years in 
>the
> > artillery later with a spot in teacher‘s college waiting for me and 
>cross
> > continent move to go I had to hurry to get my release medical done.
> >
> > Evidenty I was right on the border between H1 and H2 because the Doctor
> > made take the hearing test 6 times that morning !  I think he was 
>worried
> > to he‘d have to pay any pension claim himself. Anyway on the 6 th time I
> > was H1 still with a wing and a prayer.
> >
> > Of course I direct transfered back to my old  reserve unit. Six months
> > later I finally  get  a new medical, seems I‘m H2 now no doubt about it.
> > Of course that hearing loss happened in the reserves or while I was at
> > college.  All that rock music I guess :
> >
> > Bitching mode ends.
> >
> > Ubique
> > Grayson
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *pirie@istar.ca Steven D. Pirie* on *Tue, 18 Apr 2000 00:01:12 -0500*
Hello all,
Someone was asking about hearing requirements...
The Canadian Forces Medical System "rates" hearing on a 5 point scale with
1 being the "best" and 5 being the "worst". The minimum score that you need
is a 3 to get into the CF Reg or Res. Now there are some trades that
require a score of 2, and none that require a score of 1.
The Officer MOC‘s that you need a 2 for are:
22 - Arty O
31 - Air Nav
32 - Pilot
63 - Air Traffic Control
64 - Air Weapons Control
65 - Flight Engineer
71 - Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface
R86 - Naval Control of Shipping
Officer Specialties you need a 2 for are:
Flight Nurse
Submarine Diving Medical Officer
Clearance Diving Officer
Ships Diving Officer
Combat Diving Officer
The OR‘s MOC‘s that you need a 2 for are:
081 - Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator
091 - Flight Engineer
131 - Search and Rescue Tech
161 - Air Traffic Controller
162 - Air Traffic Control Assistant
191 - Oceanographic Operator
221 - Radio Tech
222 - Terminal Equipment Tech
262 - Naval Signalman
R263 - Shipping Control Operator
273 - Naval Acoustic Operator
274 - Naval Radio Operator
275 - Naval Combat Information Operator
276 - Naval Electronic Sensor Operator
283 - Naval Electronics Tech Acoustics
284 - Naval Electronics Tech Communications
285 - Naval Electronics Tech Tactical
291 - Communications Researcher
312 - Maritime Engineering Mechanic
341 - Clearance Diver
342 - Clearance Diver Tech
524 - Communications and Radar Systems Tech
717 - Aeromedical Tech
OR‘s Specialties you need a 2 to get into:
Technical Crewman
Loadmaster
AirEvac Medical Assistant
Submariner
Ships Diver
Combat Diver
Tactical Helicopter Observer
These are the most current Mod. 13/87. If you want me to make sure, just
ask, and I will verify in the the good book If there are any other
questions please feel free to ask.
SDP
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Derek Shanks" <dbshanks@interlog.com>* on *Tue, 18 Apr 2000 00:26:53 -0700*
Steve:
Thank you for taking the time to put this together for me, would you
be able to tell me what the percentage rating would be to classify as
a level 2 or 3. I have sensoraneural hearing loss, 60 loss in right
ear, 38 loss in left. Speech is 100 no loss of pronunciation or
verbal communication. Not what you would want in the middle of a
battle on the field.... or in an emergency... however I know I can
function well in a technical field or communications.
Thanks again.
Derek Shanks
----- Original Message -----
From: Steven D. Pirie 
To: 
Sent: Monday, April 17, 2000 10:01 PM
Subject: Hearing Requirments...
: Hello all,
:
: Someone was asking about hearing requirements...
:
: The Canadian Forces Medical System "rates" hearing on a 5 point
scale with
: 1 being the "best" and 5 being the "worst". The minimum score that
you need
: is a 3 to get into the CF Reg or Res. Now there are some trades
that
: require a score of 2, and none that require a score of 1.
:
: The Officer MOC‘s that you need a 2 for are:
:
: 22 - Arty O
: 31 - Air Nav
: 32 - Pilot
: 63 - Air Traffic Control
: 64 - Air Weapons Control
: 65 - Flight Engineer
: 71 - Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface
: R86 - Naval Control of Shipping
:
: Officer Specialties you need a 2 for are:
:
: Flight Nurse
: Submarine Diving Medical Officer
: Clearance Diving Officer
: Ships Diving Officer
: Combat Diving Officer
:
: The OR‘s MOC‘s that you need a 2 for are:
:
: 081 - Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator
: 091 - Flight Engineer
: 131 - Search and Rescue Tech
: 161 - Air Traffic Controller
: 162 - Air Traffic Control Assistant
: 191 - Oceanographic Operator
: 221 - Radio Tech
: 222 - Terminal Equipment Tech
: 262 - Naval Signalman
: R263 - Shipping Control Operator
: 273 - Naval Acoustic Operator
: 274 - Naval Radio Operator
: 275 - Naval Combat Information Operator
: 276 - Naval Electronic Sensor Operator
: 283 - Naval Electronics Tech Acoustics
: 284 - Naval Electronics Tech Communications
: 285 - Naval Electronics Tech Tactical
: 291 - Communications Researcher
: 312 - Maritime Engineering Mechanic
: 341 - Clearance Diver
: 342 - Clearance Diver Tech
: 524 - Communications and Radar Systems Tech
: 717 - Aeromedical Tech
:
: OR‘s Specialties you need a 2 to get into:
:
: Technical Crewman
: Loadmaster
: AirEvac Medical Assistant
: Submariner
: Ships Diver
: Combat Diver
: Tactical Helicopter Observer
:
: These are the most current Mod. 13/87. If you want me to make
sure, just
: ask, and I will verify in the the good book If there are any other
: questions please feel free to ask.
:
: SDP
:
:
:
: --------------------------------------------------------
: NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
: to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
: to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
: message body.
:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *pirie@istar.ca Steven D. Pirie* on *Fri, 21 Apr 2000 10:18:48 -0500*
Derek and others,
>Thank you for taking the time to put this together for me, would you
>be able to tell me what the percentage rating would be to classify as
>a level 2 or 3.
It does not quite work like that...
There are 4 levels of hearing catagory H in the CF, H1 - H4 I was
mistaken the last time when I said there are 5 levels, got it confused with
vision
It is assigned by the volume that you can hear in dB and the pitch -
frequency in Hz that you can hear it...
H1 - the ability to hear sounds <= 25 dB in the 500 - 8000 Hz range
H2 - the ability to hear sounds <= 25 dB in the 500 - 3000 Hz range
   - H2 is the best score you can get with a hearing aid.
H3 - the ability to hear sounds <= 50 dB in the 500 - 3000 Hz range
H4 - the ability to hear sounds <= 50 dB in the 500 - 3000 Hz range without
the
     ability to have this increased through surgery or use of hearing aids.
Bad news however. Last time I posted a list of trades that needed H2 to get
into. The H3 trades only apply if you are currently in the CF. If you are
an applicant you need to meet the Common Enrolment Medical Standard CEMS.
This requires that you have H2.
As an aside. The old list I provided as to H2 trades, has also changed a
bit. It was the Mod 13/87 and the lastest one out is Mod 1995.
My suggestion is for you to start the recruiting progess if you are
interested and see what happend in the medical screening process. Only a
person examining you will really know what the most current standards are,
what the exceptions to the standard are if any and where you fit in the
picture.
To update the list of H2 trades, here are the changes..
All officers on submarine duty now require H2, just not the Submarine
Diving Medical Officer
In the Ranks,
022 - Artilleryman now needs H2
162 - Air Traffic Control Assistant has been deleted as an MOC
171 - Air Defence Technician needs H2 now.
312 - Maritime Engineering Mechanic no longer requires H2, is now H3
R345 - Reserve Inspection Diver needs H2
..and you need H2 to be a
Diving Medical Technician.
Hope that helps,
Steven
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

